# Love this Playful Shawl! Free Pattern (K)



## Melody's Makings (Apr 20, 2015)

Something about the stripes gets me on this one I think.....so super cute!

http://www.marlybird.com/make-it-mine-knit-shawl/


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, Melody!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing it with us. I have a lot of leftover yarns and this just fits the bill.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Add this one to my Ravelry Library


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute, thx


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - thanks for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Melody's Makings said:


> Something about the stripes gets me on this one I think.....so super cute!
> 
> http://www.marlybird.com/make-it-mine-knit-shawl/


Stashbuster!!!!!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...think i'll knit it in one color...just letting the beauty of the yarn (merino) show thru in the simplicity of this pattern....


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Have added it to Ravelry favorites bec. it is pretty and a stash buster.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. This is the kind of shawl I can manage :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! Could be a great stash buster.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like this shawl... simple and sophisticated.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern with us.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Melody's Makings said:


> Something about the stripes gets me on this one I think.....so super cute!
> 
> http://www.marlybird.com/make-it-mine-knit-shawl/


I agree! Thanks for the pattern!

:thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! It is a cute shawl.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Nice pattern.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice shawl, but I do not understand the beginning - what does that mean

Using A (I know that is one color), cast on 4 sts, and knit 9 rows.
Turn work 90 degrees, pick up 4 st from edge, turn
work 90 degrees, pick up 4 sts from cast on edge12 sts.

thanks


----------

